# H. Membranacea eating locust/grashopper



## Giosan (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

here's a cool photo taken by us, of a Hierodula Membranacea eating a (quite large) locust/grashopper [SIZE=10pt]Schistocerca gregaria[/SIZE].

Shot with a Canon 400D and 18-55mm kitlens and inexpensive macro rings, but the results are quite impressive for a normal kitlens!

Click on the pic f or a bigger version.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 15, 2007)

Giosan said:


> Hey guys,here's a cool photo taken by us, of a Hierodula Membranacea eating a (quite large) locust/grashopper [SIZE=10pt]Schistocerca gregaria[/SIZE].
> 
> Shot with a Canon 400D and 18-55mm kitlens and inexpensive macro rings, but the results are quite impressive for a normal kitlens!
> 
> Click on the pic f or a bigger version.


nice shot//are u planning on getting a macro lens?


----------



## Giosan (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, definately getting a macro lens (probably yours!) when we got the money... but that won't be happening for a while  Very expensive lens! And we need the flash ring too.. will cost alot


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 15, 2007)

As you already has the extensionrings, you will do just fine with a ordinary macrolens, i.e Canons 100mm, Tamron 90mm og Sigma 105mm. And, you will do fine with a standard external flash, as the Canon Speedlite 430 EX.


----------



## Giosan (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, it's not a real extention ring from Canon, it's bought from eBay, pretty cheap, 4 different rings you can put on the lens (+1, +2, +4 and +10). So I will need a real macro lens anyway I guess


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 15, 2007)

You don't need the original stuff you know.. the best extensiontubes is Kenko, and they're cheap to  

But, as I understand you, its filters that you got... That you screw on the front of your lens ?

(PS, the lenses I mentioned is real macrolenses, but they are MUCH more flexible than MacroJunkies ME-65.. -because U can't take a full body shot of a mantis with the ME-65 lens.. so, then you'll need an axtra lens anyway...)


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 15, 2007)

i have 2 set ups

nikon d50 - sigma 50mm macro lens - sigma macro ring flash.this does me from 1:5 - 1:1

then i use

canon 400d mpe-65 mt-24ex - this does me 1:1 - 5:1

like mentioned above your only be abel to get min of 1:1 with the mpe-65 so your need another lens to go with it 100mm canon or 60mm canon macro lens..a set of kenko tubes on the 60mm or 100mm will get u 2:1 sife size..u can add more tubes but it wont be no where near as clear as the mpe-65...also i need to mention the mpe-65 is one of the hardest lens they have to use..its all manula doesnt have a auto zoom and its dam hard to get use to cause with the mpe 65 your be shooting at

1:1 your be 100mm from subject

2:1 your be 62mm from subject

3:1 your be 52mm from subject

4:1 your be 43mm from subject

5:1 your be 41mm from subject

so you see the biggest downfall to this lens is working distance but get use to that your reap the benefits.what ever happens your need 2 lens as min of 1:1 u cant shoot full body shots.yes its 500£ but imo its worth 1000£ min..the day u buy this lens your be wetting your pants with enjoyment..i cant stress anough how amazing it is having a set up that can shoot form 1:1-5:1 thinsg that u never saw with your nakered eye can now be seen up close..5 x life size is another world..your going to love it..  shooting numpths at 5:1.. wicked


----------



## Giosan (Nov 15, 2007)

ThorEH said:


> But, as I understand you, its filters that you got... That you screw on the front of your lens ?


Correct. Spent alot of money already on the 400D, so not much left for a full upgrade, that's why I bought these cheap lenses to improve macro photographing a little bit. I must say I am quite surprised what you can do with the 18-55mm kit lens plus these macro things you screw on the lens. Still nothing near real macro like macro junkie explained though


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 15, 2007)

Giosan said:


> Correct. Spent alot of money already on the 400D, so not much left for a full upgrade, that's why I bought these cheap lenses to improve macro photographing a little bit. I must say I am quite surprised what you can do with the 18-55mm kit lens plus these macro things you screw on the lens. Still nothing near real macro like macro junkie explained though


a littel advice about settings u need to use..

always with a flash shooting macro at 200 shutter speed is a must.iso 100-200 and fstop 5.6-16...any thing past fstop 16 your get diffraction softing where the pic doesnt look as sharp.congrats on the new set up tho..i rember when i 1st got my slr coulple years back..never looked back sinse.


----------

